# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Tiểu đội máy chế.

## Tuấn

Có người bạn hỏi em :

- Sao bác làm được cái gì cũng khoe hết lên thế ? Bác bị làm sao vậy ? bác không có việc gì làm à ? Bác tham gia cái diễn đàn ấy làm gì ?

Hì hì, em tham gia để làm gì á ? để em học lỏm thôi chứ để làm gì đâu bác. 

Vâng, đúng là em học lỏm thôi các bác ạ. Rất nghiêm túc. Em học lỏm những cái các bác chém gió đưa lên, học những cái em không biết, em hỏi và các bác chỉ cho em. Và nhờ cái diễn đàn này em quen được những người bạn, chỉ bảo cho em những cái em chả biết phải làm thế nào, những cái các bác đã vấp vào rồi.... Đỡ được nhiều thời gian và học phí lắm í ạ.

Em lập thớt này khoe mấy cái máy đểu em chế được từ khi tham gia cái diễn đàn này, thay cho lời cảm ơn đến các bác đã góp ý giúp em, cám ơn những bác đã nhiệt tình xuống tận nơi chỉ bảo cho em, cảm ơn những bác đã chê bai kiểu " máy anh làm nhìn muốn ói " hay " tủ điện bác đấu như ... lìn ". Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ cho em từ cách vẽ mạch điện, đi dây, kẹp đầu cốt, hệ cơ khí hay hệ thủy lực mà em chả hiểu mô tê gì...

Không có sự giúp đỡ của các bác, mấy cái mấy đểu của em nó còn tốn nhiều học phí lắm nó mới chạy được, không có mấy câu chê bai, không biết đến bao giờ em mới làm cho nó đỡ " như lìn " được.

Những cái máy đểu em chế nó là những thứ phục vụ cho việc kiếm cơm hàng ngày của em, có nó, em kiếm cơm đỡ vất vả hơn, mà việc quan trọng là nếu mua thì với em nó đắt quá, em nghèo nên không thể mua nó được. 

Cách duy nhất của em để có được là ... chế.
Cách duy nhất để em chế được là nhờ các bác.

Em xin up lên từ từ những con máy đểu em chế được nhờ học lỏm từ khi tham gia diễn đàn:

1. Máy miết chỏm:

Con này em chế theo thiết kế miết được tôn 30ly, trừ bì sai số ba lăng nhăng do em làm không chuẩn chắc đáp ứng được nhu câù miết tôn dày tối đa 10ly của em. Giá vật tư = 1/50 giá mua máy mới.

Làm cái chảo cho lão Gamo rang lạc nào :

----------

ABCNC, Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, hieunguyenkham, kimtuan20021989, Luyến, ppgas, secondhand, sieunhim, solero

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Kinh nhỉ. Làm chảo nấu canh cho bộ đội luôn

----------


## ppgas

Up nhanh đi cụ, tìm thêm tí cảm hứng. Hổm rày vừa lười vừa 'bộn rận'  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Có người bạn hỏi em :
> 
> - Sao bác làm được cái gì cũng khoe hết lên thế ? Bác bị làm sao vậy ? bác không có việc gì làm à ? Bác tham gia cái diễn đàn ấy làm gì ?
> 
> Hì hì, em tham gia để làm gì á ? để em học lỏm thôi chứ để làm gì đâu bác. 
> 
> Vâng, đúng là em học lỏm thôi các bác ạ. Rất nghiêm túc. Em học lỏm những cái các bác chém gió đưa lên, học những cái em không biết, em hỏi và các bác chỉ cho em. Và nhờ cái diễn đàn này em quen được những người bạn, chỉ bảo cho em những cái em chả biết phải làm thế nào, những cái các bác đã vấp vào rồi.... Đỡ được nhiều thời gian và học phí lắm í ạ.
> 
> Em lập thớt này khoe mấy cái máy đểu em chế được từ khi tham gia cái diễn đàn này, thay cho lời cảm ơn đến các bác đã góp ý giúp em, cám ơn những bác đã nhiệt tình xuống tận nơi chỉ bảo cho em, cảm ơn những bác đã chê bai kiểu " máy anh làm nhìn muốn ói " hay " tủ điện bác đấu như ... lìn ". Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ cho em từ cách vẽ mạch điện, đi dây, kẹp đầu cốt, hệ cơ khí hay hệ thủy lực mà em chả hiểu mô tê gì...
> ...


Hix... cái chảo này của ông dùng để làm gì rứa? Mà sao ông làm cho nó có hình cầu được?

----------


## Ga con

Chỏm cầu dùng hàn mấy cái bồn chứa ấy cụ.

Bên em hay làm mấy dự án dính đến bồn áp lực, mấy cái chỏm cầu này toàn phải nhập do trong nước chả có đơn vị nào chế tạo nổi (size khoảng D3.000, áp khoảng 25barg => dày khoảng hơn 1", thép grade X65).

Thank.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ABCNC

E cũng thích vụ chế cháo lắm, vì máy chế có thể rẻ hơn, bản thân học hỏi được nhiều thứ, đặc biệt máy mình chế sẽ đáp ứng được các nhu cầu sản xuất chuyên biệt. Nhưng mà cũng băn khoăn không ít về khoảng: mức độ an toàn, tính bền bỉ, ổn định theo chuẩn công nghiệp.. 
Xem con máy to đùng mà bác cũng chế nên giờ cảm thấy tự tin hơn roài, chế tiếp thôi! Thanks bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

mới nói mấy chế , phù hợp nhu cầu rồi tự nhiên phù hợp chuẩn công nghiệp .... nếu thế mua quách hãng công nghiệp nó làm luôn.

muốn an toàn thì mình phải tính toán có hệ số an toàn , phần khung máy kết cấu thì dùng chương trình phần mềm sức bền kết cấu mà tính , cộng thêm hộ số an toàn cao cao là nó hiện ra ngay mà , mà anh bên kiến trúc thì mấy cái phần mềm đó là đồ chơi thôi , trong quá trình thử nghiệm thì xây thêm hàng rào , 3 lớp lưới 40 thì chắc dám đứng nhìn được rồi hehehe , nói là chế chứ mình cũng mua phụ tùng hãng mà lắp ráp lại theo thiết kế của mình thì chả phải lo gì.

Mạnh dạn lên anh em , cứ chế tà le là lên tay à . Mà em cũng có nhận xét như vầy , cũng phải tốn học phí tốn thời gian nghiên cứu và thực hành nhiều nhiều cỡ 10000-20000 h làm việc thì việc chế cháo có xác xuất thành công cao , chứ mấy anh em mới bắt đầu thì đừng kì vọng quá , thấy người khác làm dễ dàng rồi tự cho việc đó ai làm cũng được thì kể như ôm thất bại liền.



em cũng chế nhiều nhiều nhưng toàn đồ nho nhỏ thôi , dần dần khoe lên chung chơi với anh em ..... mà cũng nói luôn là chúng nó nhìn cũng mắc ói , nhìn cái tủ điện như cái lìn... nhưng được 1 cái là được việc.

----------

ABCNC, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

máy chế hay máy công nghiệp đều do người chế mà ra  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   có khác chăng là khác quy mô 
máy máy chế nghe nó hơi nghèo nghèo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   tội tội  nhưng nhiều lúc công năng chả khác chóa rì máy công nghiệp mà giá thành rẻ và phù hợp với mấy doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ ở vn ta , chứ doanh nghiệp tư nhân(không phải nhà nước nhá)  mua tất tần tật máy của  tây về không biết đời nào khấu hao xong

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác nói vậy, tội máy chế quá.
Thật thì máy chế chưa chắc rẻ hơn máy mua. Mấy bác nên tính đúng, tính đủ công xá vào mới nói đắt rẻ. Đó là chưa nói chi phí nghiên cứu, lợi nhuận v.v...
Nếu ráp mà tốt như mua thì chưa biết thế nào à.

----------


## truongkiet

e có thắc mắc là cái lìn là cái ji vậy

----------


## ABCNC

> mới nói mấy chế , phù hợp nhu cầu rồi tự nhiên phù hợp chuẩn công nghiệp .... nếu thế mua quách hãng công nghiệp nó làm luôn.
> 
> muốn an toàn thì mình phải tính toán có hệ số an toàn , phần khung máy kết cấu thì dùng chương trình phần mềm sức bền kết cấu mà tính , cộng thêm hộ số an toàn cao cao là nó hiện ra ngay mà , mà anh bên kiến trúc thì mấy cái phần mềm đó là đồ chơi thôi , trong quá trình thử nghiệm thì xây thêm hàng rào , 3 lớp lưới 40 thì...


Chỉ muốn nó chạy ổn định như máy công nghiệp thôi chứ máy chế thì làm sao so đc với tất cả các tiêu chí khác :Smile: 

Mà hiểu "máy chế" là ntn ta? Theo mình nôm na máy chế là dạng máy hoặc là được thử nghiệm lắp gáp lần đầu với nhiều thay đổi (thường là đơn giản hơn) so với nguyên bản (máy công nghiệp), hoặc là sáng chế một loại máy mới. Còn khi con máy đó đã hoạt động ngon lành, được nâng cấp, nhân bản, thì cho dù hình thức lắp gáp là thủ công hay gì đi nữa, nó đã là sản phẩm thực thụ roài.

----------


## secondhand

Bác Tuấn có cái xưởng chà bá thì chế cái gì chả được  :Smile: 
Theo mình thì muốn chế trong tay phải có công cụ máy móc cần thiết cho việc chế cháo. Thứ 2 là cũng phải có chút kiến thức về các thứ liên quan từ thiết kế  , kết cấu ..... 
Trong tay ko tấc sắt, cái gì cũng thuê cũng mướn, mà thuê ko đúng thợ thì còn tốn kém hơn, làm đi làm lại chẳng ra hồn thì tốt nhất mua nguyên con.
Như bác Tuấn nói vật tư chỉ 1/50 thôi thì em tin, mà nếu cộng công cán khi thành phẩm giá thành 1/20 thì cũng nên làm.
Túm lại nếu đủ khả năng thì cũng nên chế chứ. Không biết bác Tuấn có giống  em ko, chứ em thì ko thích cái gì cũng mua, phải có cái made in tự tui  :Smile:  Chắc hôm nào cũng bắt chước bác Tuấn làm 1 show tiểu đội đồ chế á





> e có thắc mắc là cái lìn là cái ji vậy


Lớn lên nữa e sẽ biết  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ABCNC

Trong thời gian chờ bác Tuấn show tiếp, e ví dụ về sản phẩm thương mại và máy chế 
Con này quá dễ đv nhiều ae trên này, nó là sp thương mại, cho dù ko có bất cứ chứng chỉ chất lượng gì cả, chỉ có bảo hành, trách nhiệm và niềm tin vào nơi sx


Con này tui đang chế  :Smile: ; không có phần gia nhiệt, giảm kích thước bàn ép, giảm kích thủy lực, giảm trọng lượng, giảm lực....và đang bí phần điều khiển  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

Nhìn con máy của bác ABCNC trông giống máy ép cót bên mỹ nghệ nhỉ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Chỉ muốn nó chạy ổn định như máy công nghiệp thôi chứ máy chế thì làm sao so đc với tất cả các tiêu chí khác
> 
> Mà hiểu "máy chế" là ntn ta? Theo mình nôm na máy chế là dạng máy hoặc là được thử nghiệm lắp gáp lần đầu với nhiều thay đổi (thường là đơn giản hơn) so với nguyên bản (máy công nghiệp), hoặc là sáng chế một loại máy mới. Còn khi con máy đó đã hoạt động ngon lành, được nâng cấp, nhân bản, thì cho dù hình thức lắp gáp là thủ công hay gì đi nữa, nó đã là sản phẩm thực thụ roài.


Không mong nó ổn định như máy công nghiệp được đâu bác ơi, ví dụ mình cần chở đất ra ruộng mà chưa có tiền mua con huyndai 4 chân thì mình chế cái công nông mình chở, kiếm xiền rồi mua huyndai sau.




> Bác Tuấn có cái xưởng chà bá thì chế cái gì chhả được 
> Theo mình thì muốn chế trong tay phải có công cụ máy móc cần thiết cho việc chế cháo. Thứ 2 là cũng phải có chút kiến thức về các thứ liên quan từ thiết kế  , kết cấu ..... 
> Trong tay ko tấc sắt, cái gì cũng thuê cũng mướn, mà thuê ko đúng thợ thì còn tốn kém hơn, làm đi làm lại chẳng ra hồn thì tốt nhất mua nguyên con.
> Như bác Tuấn nói vật tư chỉ 1/50 thôi thì em tin, mà nếu cộng công cán khi thành phẩm giá thành 1/20 thì cũng nên làm.
> Túm lại nếu đủ khả năng thì cũng nên chế chứ. Không biết bác Tuấn có giống  em ko, chứ em thì ko thích cái gì cũng mua, phải có cái made in tự tui  Chắc hôm nào cũng bắt chước bác Tuấn làm 1 show tiểu đội đồ chế á
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lớn lên nữa e sẽ biết


Con này em chế nó rẻ vì em chỉ dùng có cái máy tiện cơ ở xưởng để tiện trục và móc ổ bi thôi bác. Tất cả băng máy em chả mài chả phay gì đâu, em dùng thép H làm băng máy,lúc rảnh em cùng anh em lôi ra bôi mực mài tay cho nó phẳng thôi Con trượt cũng chế bằng đồng thau hàn vào thép tấm nên chỉ có xy lanh và mô tơ là mua ạ. Các lỗ trục trên tấm vách 60 ly em cũng chỉ dùng cái khoan bàn gá lên phôi rồi khoét bằng mũi khoét cửa nhôm. Sau đó doa lại cho chính xác hơn bằng tay và bột rà oxit nhôm thôi ạ.

Bọn em miết inox nên các quả lô em tiện cục sắt, rồi hàn inox lên nó một lớp khoảng 2cm gì đấy ạ.

Em nó nặng khoảng 8 tấn, em chôm chỉa thiết kế kiểu này của bọn bluevalley, nó nhẹ hơn của bọn boldrini italy thường thấy ở Vn, chỉ khoảng 30% nếu cùng công suất thôi ạ. Cũng đỡ cho em khoản tiền vật liệu. Một con tương tự của boldrini miết chỏm dày 30, đường kính tối đa 6m nặng ngoài 30 tấn. Con này em làm miết dày chắc 20 ly đổ lại ( em mới thử đến 8ly thôi ạ ) đường kính tối đa em đang để 9m, nó phù hợp nhu cầu gia công tại công trường của bọn em hơn kiểu của boldrini, lại đỡ phần đào hầm chôn máy.

Kiểu máy này em mới nhìn trên ảnh, nên lúc chế cũng hơi mất công ngồi ngâm cứu, cóp nhặt rồi vác sách đi hỏi mọi người. Phần điện, thủy lực và cả cơ khí nữa em cũng nhờ mọi người chỉ bảo cho thôi chứ mình em thì chả làm được cái gì đâu ạ.

Bác đưa tiểu đội đồ chế của bác lên cho vui đi ạ. Việc chế đồ với em quả thật là không dễ nhưng với một tập thể như cái diễn đàn này thì có thể làm được nhiều thứ hay phết đấy bác ui.

----------

ABCNC, quanghung108

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy hôm nay em vào rừng kiếm cơm, mưa ướt nhoét nhoẹt, buồn buồn up con máy tiếp theo các bác xem chơi.

2. Máy mài.

Con này em chôm chỉa từ ảnh của mấy thằng thụy sỹ, thông tin thì chả có gì ngoài tấm ảnh :





Có một thắc mắc vui vui là sao trong ngành bọn em mấy thằng tàu nhập máy này về nhiều thế ? sao chúng nó không chế lấy nhỉ ?

Tiếp cái nữa là một đơn vị cùng ngành khá lớn ở miền bắc chế con này gần 10 năm không thành công. Sau bị tai nạn chết mất một người và cuối cùng  thì dự án bỏ hẳn.

Ông sếp gặp em phán một câu xanh rờn : Không thể chế được !

Tiếp nữa là đầu năm 2008, hưởng ứng phong trào cả nước đồng loạt thua lỗ, cả lũ bọn em cũng ngồi chơi xơi nước. Buồn buồn chả có gì nghịch, thế là em chế con máy này.

Phần cơ thì cũng đơn giản, có mỗi mấy trục linh tinh, nhưng nguyên lý hoạt động thì em không biết. Con máy nó chạy lúc được lúc không, vừa chạy vừa chỉnh mất gần ... 8 năm các bác ạ.

Một cụ thành viên cncpro chắc cũng hâm như em, mầy mò thử nghiệm nữa năm thì cuối cùng em nó cũng đã chạy được roài các bác ợ.

Thử với cái chóp nón miết hỏng:





Cái đt của em chụp ảnh dìm hàng quá, thế nào cũng có lão xem xong muốn ói cho mà xem, Để hôm nào đi rừng về em chộp lại cho nó pờ rồ tẹo  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, cnclaivung, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, ppgas, secondhand, sieunhim, solero, Trần Hoàng Nam, vusvus

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thế là tốt rồi , thì ra lão hói huynh đây cũng chế lắm đồ nhỉ.... thiệt là hâm mộ quá đi à.

----------


## tuan6868

Cụ chế thế nào mà làm chỏm cầu lại ra chỏm nón vậy cụ

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ chế thế nào mà làm chỏm cầu lại ra chỏm nón vậy cụ


Có chỏm nón và chỏm cầu. Cai em mài là hình nón cụ ợ

----------

tuan6868

----------


## Tuấn

Có mấy tên hắn rảnh, em chế tiếp con máy củ chuối hàn cnc này.

Em thì có máu đông ki sốt, thiết kế máy không biết, vẽ cũng vớ va vớ vẩn, lại còn tự bịa nên con máy này em làm mãi mà bây giờ vẫn chưa xong các bác ạ. Trước thì tịt phần điều khiển, bỏ đấy, em chế con máy c để xem mach3 nó có chạy được con này không, rồi bi chừ lân la làm quen được các cụ ở đây, phần điều khiển túm ao nhờ vả được rồi thì oải với phần cơ quá các bác ạ.

Thôi thì em up lên đây, lấy tinh thần mà chế tiếp:

Com bô  trượt tròn mua từ hồi chưa tham gia diễn đàn, đên lúc thấy lão Nam CNC bán bộ xy của mẽo mà tiếc ngẩn tiếc ngơ, chả nhẽ phá ra làm lại.





Lại bộ trượt mang cá của lão Xi en xì, qua tay Khoa C3 rồi về nằm ở đây, cả mớ hộp số cũng từ lão này mà ra :



Phần cơ coi như tạm đủ để thử, tuần sau em bắt đầu đấu cái tủ điện, oái giờ ơi, điện điện đóm đóm, thôi cố lên để còn đi uống bia  :Smile:

----------

secondhand

----------


## secondhand

> Cái đt của em chụp ảnh dìm hàng quá, thế nào cũng có lão xem xong muốn ói cho mà xem, Để hôm nào đi rừng về em chộp lại cho nó pờ rồ tẹo


Nói ko phải nịnh chứ! Bác chụp hình xem buồn ngủ thiệt. Thường thì mấy tay làm cơ khí chụp xấu quắc, xấu ko phải tại người chụp, mà tại cái ngón tay nó dơ hầy nhớt nhao ko mà chụp vô cái ống kính. Bác Tuấn chùi lại cái đầu kính rồi chụp xem có rõ ko, nếu vẫn bị mò là máy bác đã bị lọt sông hay té giếng gì rồi, nói chung là vô nước. Vậy thì .... "đó là đã đến lúc bạn nên thay 1 bàn chải mới" ý lộn, mua máy mới  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác xem giúp em cái máy lốc tôn này với ạ. Em chế con máy đứng, tìm mua không có nên em định chế nhà dùng. Tính kết cấu cái của này khó quá ợ, các bác xem giúp em với ạ

Đại khái thì nó dùng để lốc ngược tôn cuộn lại thành cái ống, tôn inox dày từ 3 đến 8ly, đường kính lốc nhỏ nhất 1m cho tôn 3 ly, còn 8 ly thì đường kính từ 3m trở lên ạ.
Em chôm cái hình trên mạng :



Quả lô em dùng ống sắt phi ngoài 220, dày 20
Trục tròn đút vào giữa cái ống, phi 90.

Em đinh tiện mấy cái bích nhét vào giữa trục và quả lô, đại khái như thế này ạ :



Các bác xem giúp em với quả lô như thế ( em mua béng mất rồi ạ ) thì khoảng cách quả lô tì nó phải cách 2 quả lô kẹp bao nhiêu thì cái quả lô này của em nó chịu được ạ. Em sợ để gần tôn nó cứng quá, cong béng mất quả lô thì toi em.

Em định để thế này :



Khoảng cách từ qua lô kẹp đến quả lô đẩy là 135mm, có sợ gần quá không ạ ? Để xa thì đoạn đầu tiên phải bỏ đi của khoanh tôn mình lốc nó lớn, hơi tiếc tôn tẹo hì hì 

Em củm ơn

Em củm ơn

----------


## secondhand

Cái ống đấy lòng trong nó có đều ko bác, em sợ bác thả chưa được nửa là kẹt cứng rồi. Vụ này để em hỏi công an cõi đổ bê tông vô ống lô có bị bắt ko rồi báo lại bác nhé  :Big Grin: 
Còn khoảng cách giữa quả lô kẹp và đẩy thì bác làm sống, tăng xa gần quả lô đẩy á.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái ống đấy lòng trong nó có đều ko bác, em sợ bác thả chưa được nửa là kẹt cứng rồi. Vụ này để em hỏi công an cõi đổ bê tông vô ống lô có bị bắt ko rồi báo lại bác nhé 
> Còn khoảng cách giữa quả lô kẹp và đẩy thì bác làm sống, tăng xa gần quả lô đẩy á.


Cái ống đúc, tròn phết bác ạ, em đang ngồi nghĩ không ra cách nào doa hay mài hay làm sao cho lòng trong nó tròn hơn.

Vụ kẹp quả lô đẩy ra đẩy vào em đã nghĩ từ hồi đầu, đến bây giờ vẫn chưa nghĩ ra cách gì. Bác và mọi người xem có cách gì bày cho em với.

Em định làm kiểu na ná như thế này :



Cơ cấu đẩy quả lô em định dùng cây ren to, gắn qua hộp số 1/45 rồi dùng step 8N đẩy.

Thanh ren em mua đồ tháo ở máy tiện ra, to phết, chắc là ủn hành trình 50 với 100mm được, còn con ốc bây giờ em phải tiện thêm. Con ốc này dùng ống thép tiện có ổn không bác ? cần dài bao nhiêu thì ổn ạ ? Dùng gang thì thợ tiện nhà em tiện chán lắm, chắc không tiện được. Mình dùng ống sắt dày, tiện ra rồi trích đường bơm dầu vào cho nó có được không ạ ?

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy hàn củ chuối của em bi chừ mới đến đoạn cài đặt, cài xong chạy rồi chinh tiếp phần cơ sau vậy.

Phần cơ khí làm đi làm lại cũng mấy lần rồi, vì là máy tự bịa, từ nguyên lý ra thực tế em hình dung nó hơi kém nên cứ chạy thử là lại có thứ không ổn.

Phần chuyển động thì vitme, ray trung của, động cơ sì tép lai, chạy mach3 cộng với plc nhì nhằng ....

Độ chính xác mong muốn trong khoảng 1-2mm, dung sai chấp nhận được là 12mm mà chưa biết làm xong nó có đạt không, haizzz...

Cái điện thoại chụp chán quá, thôi để chờ sau tết, có tiền mừng tuổi em tậu con khác ngon hơn tẹo vậy

----------

Mạch Việt, secondhand

----------


## secondhand

Bác chụp hình thì khỏi bàn rồi.
Mặc dù không thấy gì hết, nhưng cũng like bác phát cho tinh thần chế  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Yêu cầu biển thủ công quỹ cty chơi 1 con dt chụp hình đàng hoàng , chụp nhiều vào , nhiều góc cạnh để khoe  và cấm uống rượu trước khi chụp để khỏi run tay . Tía em mới hiểu anh chụp cái gì , máy gì , chỉ hiểu được cái phụ đề hehehe.

Chằng biết gì nhưng thấy 1 đống máy móc là khâm phục tinh thần DIY của anh , hiểu sao bây giờ anh hói rồi , suy nghĩ nhiều quá rụng mẹ nó hết rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các bác, em làm mà em cũng chả biết nó là cái gì ạ. 

Con này theo mong muốn là nó hàn được cái áo lạnh cho mấy cái thùng inox. Đại khái sản phẩm của thiên hạ trông nó như thế này :



Thiên hạ từ cổ chí kim có 3 cách để làm :

1 là hàn bằng tay, đục thủng tấm tôn, đại khái như thế này rồi hàn xuyên qua cái lỗ bị đục thủng :



Cách này bọn em đang làm, cực kì củ chuối, trung bình một cái thùng hàn 10 000 nhát, 7 thằng mới hàn được một cái thùng, bâu quanh như kiến bu quanh cục kẹo ấy ạ, lâu vãi tè, chất lượng thì phụ thuộc vào thằng thợ xem hôm ấy vợ nó có mắng nó không.

Cách thứ 2 là hàn  laser, rẻ như bùn nhưng phải đặt hàng đơn chiếc từ Hà lan chuyển về, tiến độ nói chung là không kịp ạ.
Mua máy ứ đủ xiền.



Cách thứ 3 là hàn Tig, đại khái như thế này :



Các cách thứ 2 và 3 thì là hàn tấm phẳng, sau đó cuốn lại. Tôn phẳng mua khó hơn tôn cuộn nên em chế cái máy hàn đứng để hàn mấy cái ba láp này.

Máy hàn đứng chưa có con ma nào làm xong up lên mạng cả nên em không chôm chỉa được, mà cái đầu óc em thì nó tăm tối lắm nên lúc làm thì không lường hết được các thứ phát sinh, ui ui nói chung là sửa đi sửa lại rứt là nhiều lần. Nguồn hàn thì cũng đắt, bắt chước mua giông thiên hạ thì 350 củ/ cái, qui trình hàn em cũng không biết nốt, đã nhìn thấy ai hàn đâu ạ, nên thôi em mua nguồn Hàn xẻng rẻ bèo rồi cho plc vào điều khiển xem có được không.

Con này em chế thử cũng lâu lâu rồi, làm mấy cái thùng rồi dí cho khách hàng dùng miễn phí, 5 năm sau thấy vẫn ổn mới chế máy tự động cho nó pờ rồ. Mẹ ui lúc chế mới thấy nó khó gấp mấy chục lần ngồi gọt con máy C đểu các bác ạ.

Tềnh hềnh oánh giá chủ quan thì em nó cũng hoàn thiện được hơn 50% roài, các bác động viên em đi để em còn cày tiếp  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuấn

Cái máy hàn cnc nhiễu kinh quá, chưa chạy được, con plasma cắt bàn xong roài, con cắt ống thì chưa đi dây, em làm tiếp con plasma cắt đứng này nữa :



Cái đế làm bằng I 300 đan nhau yếu quá, để em gia cố nó lại ợ, không có lão lại lèm bèm : đã bẩu là gốc phải nặng hơn ngọn rồi mà bác không nghe. Nghe thì em nghe chứ, dưng mà làm xong mới thấy nó yếu ạ  :Smile: 

Cái dự ớn củ chuối này em chế 6-7 con máy gộp lại thành một ạ, gồm có tóe tòe loe hàn, cắt, lốc, mài .... linh tinh xòe, đỡ phải làm bằng tay tí nào hay tí ấy. Hy vọng cuối năm nay nó thành hình hì hì  :Smile:  Làm được con máy C đểu em có kinh nghuyệt làm nhiều thứ khác phết các bác ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, hung1706, huyquynhbk, Lamnguyen230890, Luyến, ntd1081, solero

----------


## Tuấn

Sau 6 tháng loay hoay, hôm nay con máy hàn của em nó hết nhiễu rồi các cụ ui :




Để em chỉnh chọt lại phần cơ cho nó .... bờ rồ tẹo rùi quay phim chộp ảnh như người nhớn các cụ xem nhá  :Smile: 

Cái phần chống nhiễu nhìn vậy mà khoai cả rổ các cụ ạ, để chống nhiễu cho cái của này em học lỏm các chiêu từ rất nhiều cụ thành viên ở đây ạ. Từ lão yêu tinh râu xồm CKD đến cụ Gamo đập choai cho đến tuốt tuột các sáng lẫn tối kiến của tất cả các cụ em gặp được hoặc đọc được ợ.

Chống nhiễu cái biến tần cho máy phay em mất công đi dây điện 1 hôm, chạy ngon tưởng dễ, chông nhiễu cho con plasma mất 1 tuần lọ mọ đi dây theo chỉ đạo của cụ CKD, còn để hôm nay con máy hàn này nó hàn không treo máy em mất toi mấy tháng cùng các cụ ngoài bắc này mày mò thử nghiệm ạ.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

hàn chạy mach3 hay controller riêng vậy cụ 
mốt em cũng phải xách đít đi học khóa chống nhễu mấy dc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Mach 3 cụ ạ. Phần mềm cam thì có cụ Anhcos viết ngon choét rùi. Sử dụng cực kí đơn giản, phân chia đểm hàn chống co rút vật liệu... chạy 2 mỏ hàn độc lập .... tiện lắm ạ

Chống nhiễu thì cụ cứ lão CKD và TCM mà hỏi, mấy lão này lắm chiêu hay lắm lắm  :Smile:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

ui viết luôn soft ậ,để em lh cụ cos xem
còn hàn em thấy bọn tàu có mấy bọn bán controller ko biết có cụ nào sài thử chưa

----------


## Tuấn

Tình hình là em rứt là bực mình về mấy thèng cha chuyên trị chê bai này nọ các bác ạ. Một tên thì ... úi mày gì nhìn mắc ói quá, một tên thì : làm với ăn, chế gì mà lôm nhôm thế này bao giờ, còn một thèng cha xấu tính nữa hôm rồi nhòm nhòm một hồi rồi phán : xấu quá, máy nhìn thấy ghê  :Smile: 

Bực quá bực quá, bực mềnh từ hôm nay em bắt đầu công cuộc tân trang mấy cái máy đểu lại cho mấy thèng cha kia đỡ ... chê.

Đầu tiên là con máy hàn em chế từ mớ sắt vụn, bọn em giao hàng xong thì cái khung em chế để đặt hàng lên bằng tôn mỏng dính, về chả làm gì em phá ra chế cái máy hàn. Chế bậy chế bạ nó cũng chaỵ được 8 năm roài. Năm ngoái lô thùng to to nó nặng quá, phá cái máy của em te tua, thui bi chừ em làm lại cái khác ạ.




Phần chính em làm từ lâu òi, bi chừ gá gá linh tinh, gấp cái tủ điện, lắp mấy cái mô tơ.... đi dây loằng ngoằng nữa .... hy vọng 5 tuần nữa nó chaỵ được thì ... hay quá.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói nghe nè , làm cái gì thì làm , nhớ tính toán đến di chuyển và bảo trì sửa chửa nhé , cứ dấu chổ kín đến khi sự cố thì mắc toi luôn à.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Thằng nào to gan thế.. dám bảo mắc ói, lôm nhôm, xấu quá linh tinh vậy. Bác mách em, em bem nó chít luôn....! Máy của bác mà thế à, đẹp mắc...

À mà bác Tuấn ơi, em xin lỗi vì viết nữa chừng rồi thôi. Em bận chạy vào toliet, xong mới chạy ra viết tiếp.
À mà em đi ăn cái đã, ruột em giờ nó sạch bong rồi. Chuyện máy móc em chém tiếp lúc khác nhé.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ề các cụ ui, em định dùng cái sơn vân búa để sơn lại mấy cái máy đểu có khả thi không ạ ? Máy em chế nó lôm nhôm thật, chỉ có con C đểu với cái máy plasma thì nhờ các cụ tư vấn nên em mới không phải phá ra làm lại nhiều lần, còn các cái khác thì be bét lắm.

Nếu dùng sơn vân búa thì nó có dấu các cái lỗi lem nhem lung tung được phần nào không ạ ? Hay là em đi gấp mấy cái nẹp bằng inox rồi nẹp những chỗ xấu lại cho nó đỡ mắc ... nhỉ ? Hôm rồi xem cái máy Đài loan nó bán, mịa ui nó làm đẹp thật cơ, haizzz....

----------


## Tuấn

Em chơi xếp hình cho con máy hàn này..., đưa lên hù lão Gamo cái, em chả biết mấy cái oằn tà là ngoằn này dùng để làm gì thì chắc gì lão Gamo đã biết, he he

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## solero

Hình như lão vẫn chưa thay được cái xì mát phôn thì phải. Nhìn như tranh trừu tượng ý. Hại não quá đi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hix... nó là cái gì rứa?

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ là valve thủy lực thôi cu Gà , đem lên chỉ hù mỗi mày. Mua hàng mới của hãng nào ? biết xài không đó ông Tuấn ? hay nhờ anh TCM qua nhà gắn giúp hahaha.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... ko biết ông Tuấn bán lược mua 1 đống đó để làm gì ta?

----------


## duonghoang

> Em chơi xếp hình cho con máy hàn này..., đưa lên hù lão Gamo cái, em chả biết mấy cái oằn tà là ngoằn này dùng để làm gì thì chắc gì lão Gamo đã biết, he he


--- Mấy con valve yuken phải ko cụ, máy này là máy gì mà dùng thủy lực thế cụ nhỉ?

----------


## Tuấn

Cho cái máy hàn đấy bác. Trước em tinh chỉnh cái mỏ hàn bằng cái balăng 10 tấn. Lão Tcm bảo làm như lìn, lão CKD bảo nhìn thấy ghê. Bi chừ em làm thủi lực cho nó pờ rồ hơn tẹo

Mạch thủi lực là lão Tcm vẽ cho chứ em có biết cóc gì đâu. Để em vặn xong mấy con ốc rồi mang sách vở sang nhờ lão í vẽ cho cái mạch điện nữa. Rồi còn đủ thứ oằn tà là ngoằn nữa mới xong. Một mình thì em không làm được đâu ợ ������

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

Ui em mới đấu mấy con van 24v mà đã nhầm màu dây, thôi em đấu lại cho nó ổn, không mấy hôm nữa loạng quạng nó không chạy lại có lão bảo em đấu tủ như ... lìn  :Smile: 




Một nửa tủ cho mấy cái thứ linh tinh, van vủng, 5 con động cơ 3pha, 2 cái biên tần, tủ bên kia còn chưa bắt gì, oằn tà là ngoằn điều khiển con máy hàn, ùi nhiều dây phêt đấy ợ :

----------


## tcm

Gửi bác tuấn cái ảnh tủ em làm bác tham khảo để bố trí thiết bị.

Bác cố gắng bố trí phần động lực nằm gần cầu đấu dây nhất. Như vậy dây động lực sẽ ngắn nhất vừa đỡ tốn dây lại đỡ chật máng.
Rơle bác để cùng trên 1 hàng. cầu đấu dây bác để dưới cùng để khi đấu nối với thiết bị bên ngoài không phải nhét dây vào máng nữa.
Cái plc bác nên cho lên trên cùng.

----------

emptyhb, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Èo... Cha này làm đẹp thật. Ờ mà cái át lão để bên dưới có lí hơn nhỉ

----------


## Tuấn

Kính các bác, sau thời gian ốm đau dặt dẹo bỏ làm, em đã trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa ạ.

Các loại dự ớn dang dở từ nguy cơ bán đồng nát đang dần được phục hồi.

Con máy hàn lịch làm 5 tuần bi chừ em mới làm tiếp, bước đầu cũng đã tập tọe hàn được òi :

----------


## Gamo

Đẹp quá... cho em con máy đó đi

----------


## Tuấn

Còn cặp hộp số cuối cùng em lắp nốt rồi kiếm xiền mua tiếp ạ



Trước em dùng đc 3 pha, hộp số hành kinh gì gì đấy, lúc chạy nó dơ quá ạ, bi chừ lắp mấy con không độ dơ này vào chạy cho nó êm ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Còn cặp hộp số cuối cùng em lắp nốt rồi kiếm xiền mua tiếp ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Trước em dùng đc 3 pha, hộp số hành kinh gì gì đấy, lúc chạy nó dơ quá ạ, bi chừ lắp mấy con không độ dơ này vào chạy cho nó êm ạ


hộp số đang chạy mà bị hành kinh thì dơ là phải rồi anh ơi  :Smile: 

tiểu đội của anh hạng nặng không hà, dữ quá, giờ em thấy hạng nặng là lạnh sóng lưng

----------


## Tuấn

Sau một thời gian nghịch ngợm, tham gia diễn đàn thì kết quả em thu được là con máy C cùi nó còm cõi chạy mãi chưa thấy hỏng gì, cái spin phay gỗ 3,7kw mang ra gặm sắt với inox mãi vẫn chưa thấy làm sao để em nâng cấp lên 11kw. Con plasma đểu thì phần điện phần cơ nó chập cheng chán chê, đấu dây lên dây xuống mệt mỏi chống nhiễu thì mấy tháng nay nó chạy rất ổn định. Không thấy lỗi gì cả ạ. Cái nguồn đểu sau khi chế thêm cái van khí thì cắt không bỏ nhát nào cả. Cái mỏ và dây chế nó chạy cũng ổn ạ.

Được khuyến mại quả đau lưng thoát vị đĩa đệm thì đầu tiên em tưởng do bê nặng, bi chừ chữa gần khỏi thì nguyên nhân là do tuần hoàn, chuyển hóa lipit chi đó trong máu của em nó hỏng, nên không chỉ các khớp bị hỏng mà cơ quan đoàn thể từ trung ương đến địa phương cũng tèo từ lâu rồi ạ.

Năm ngoái chữa mãi bi chừ mới ổn ổn nên em lại tiếp tục chế cháo thui các bác ợ. Con máy cắt ống em đi dây điện xong từ năm ngoái, bi chừ cũng phải lôi ra nghịch tiếp thôi ạ, dăm con máy khác em chế cháo linh tinh dở dang dang dở cũng chốt trong năm nay em làm nó gọn gọn chút, dây dưa lâu cụ Gamo lại bảo em là bắt chước cụ ấy thì chít ợ

Làm các đồ nặng mà không chế máy thì lấy tay ra mà làm à các cụ ui hu hu hu hu em thương em lắm í ạ .... :P

----------

huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## solero

Cho em về với đội của cụ với ạ.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Ga con

Con spindle muốn cắt inox ngon thì kiếm con heo mọi BT40 giống em trở lên á, kkk

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

cụ Hói có con sờ pín to lém, chỉ là cụ ấy chưa có tgian gắn lên thôi cụ Gamo ah. hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hé hé... em nghi là cụ Tuấn Hói vô trong Nam đã bắt chước bọn em làm công trình thế kỷ ùi...

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Bác tuấn show hình con máy Cái lên anh em học hỏi với ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Hê hê hê mấy cái khớp quay ngoài bãi ngon lắm nha các cụ, thêm con xì tép, bộ phát xung với cái khớp quay là thành con máy mài, chạy 3000v/ph ngon lun :P






Kẹp cái ống lên, bấm 1 phát rùi đi chơi he he he ... ui các bác ơi em nể em quá đi mất

----------

Ga con, Gamo, QuyND, sieunhim

----------


## Tuấn

Ặc, ngại quá cơ các bác ạ. Em lọ mọ thế nào tìm được trong góc nhà cái hộp này, mở ra thấy một mớ động cơ, hộp số với lị driver ...






Chết thật, lại đúng loại mình đang cần mới đau, mà cái hộp này nó nằm đây từ đời nào em cũng không thể nhớ được. Chỉ biết hôm nay lục thấy, mở ra thì thấy. Mà em hay đi công trường, ở nhà hàng về mọi người nhận cho rùi ... không biết đã trả tiền người bán chưa nữa  :Frown: (

Lật vỏ ngoài thì thấy của lão nào tên Anh gì đấy ạ:





Chả biết là cha nào, may có sđt, a lô... bác ơi em có cái hộp này... em trả xiền bác chưa ạ ???

Vớ phải ông bán cũng ... ui em chả nhớ... thui kệ đi bác...

Thôi đành kệ vậy, nhà mình có bác nào mà gửi hàng cho em rùi em quên không gửi xiền thì bẩu em nha. 


Tiện thể em up cái ảnh hù lão Gamo tẹo, cái trục z lắp ray 45 hay gì gì đấy to phết, hành trình gần 2m nha  :Smile: )



Lão Gamo xấu tính có cái khung cnc cắp nách mà mua về rùi mãi chưa thấy lão dựng xong con máy

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Up cái ảnh lấy tinh thần làm tiếp 



3 tháng nữa chưa biết có xong được không đây hu hu hu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

thích chế dữ vậy sếp ? con này hành trình ra sao ?

----------


## Tuấn

> thích chế dữ vậy sếp ? con này hành trình ra sao ?


Không phải máy phay đâu, máy đánh bóng thùng inox cụ ạ, không có ai bán nên em chế lấy  :Smile: )

của tây nó dư lày :








em chế 1 con rùi thì nó dư lày

----------

Gamo, haignition, trucnguyen, zentic

----------


## Tuấn

Đầu năm mới, em up cái con máy hay hay này lên, lấy tinh thần năm nay chế cho xong ạ




Nhìn thì vui vui hay hay vậy mà làm thì lắm thứ lằng nhằng phết ạ, em bắt đầu làm con này hơn chục năm òi, cố gắng 2020 chốt cho nó xong ạ.

Happy new year cả nhà nhóe

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Trình chế cháo của em nó vừa non lại vừa xanh, thế nên cứ chế một đoạn lại mắc một đoạn, chưa biết làm thế nào thì bỏ đấy làm tiếp cái khác, lúc nghĩ ra hay hỏi được cách làm thì em lại làm tiếp.

Em chế tiếp cái máy lật tôn với cái máy lốc 4 trục đứng như trong clip:







Cái mô tơ quay quay em dấu dưới gầm cái cục lật tôn cuộn, không đủ trình thiết kế ăn ngay, mỗi ngày em chế một tẹo vậy

----------

Fusionvie, Ga con

----------


## Tuấn

Kính các cụ, tềnh hềnh là chắc năm nay em chả làm được cái gì ra hồn rùi ạ.

Nghỉ covid được mấy hôm tranh thủ chế cháo thì quả dịch bị nhà nước mình dập béng đi mất, thế là lại chả còn mấy thời gian chế đồ ạ.

Em đi học cái món plc này nọ, về chọc ngoáy nâng cấp được con máy củ chuối em chế này, chạy ngon phết ạ






Còn con này thì làm chậm lắm lun ạ, vừa làm vừa chỉnh, chắc phải cuối năm mới xong hu hu





Nói chung là ngoài chuyện đỡ xiền thì tự làm oải lắm ạ, ví dụ như cái con lăn con con kiểu như thế này mà đầu tiên em định mua, bên bán báo giá 150 củ




Vừa đắt mà tốc độ thì chậm quá, rùi con lăn cũng ngắn quá, thôi em nhặt sắt quanh xưởng em chế lun cho nó nhanh vậy.

Còn một mớ máy nữa đang dở dang em bỏ đấy, đầu năm đã hí hửng năm nay có 2 tháng 4 âm lịch, thía là nó dài hơn mọi năm rùi, căn đến tết âm lịch là vừa ... bi chừ thì thôi đành kệ, năm nay chưa xong thì năm sau em làm tiếp vậy

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Nghỉ tết có ngót nghét 5-6 tháng mà bảo là nhanh. Dài nữa có mà em chết đói mất.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hi các cụ, hôm nay em lẩn thẩn chia sẻ với các cụ dân cơ khí quá trình học tự động hóa của em ạ. Cụ nào dân cơ không biết gì về điện mà vì một lý do nào đấy muốn tự mình làm được điện cho các máy mình chế ra thì đọc tiếp, còn các cụ dân điện hay thuộc hàng lưỡng cư thủy quân oánh bộ, chuyên điện giỏi cơ thì cho em xin 2 chữ đại xá ạ.

Như đã trình bày, hay nhiều cụ trên này cũng đã biết, em là dân cơ khí, thuần cơ khí thôi ạ, hay nói đúng ra là em biết 1 tẹo về hàn xì mấy cái ống inox. Chấm hết ạ.

Em được người ta dạy rằng, đi làm đừng có đụng vào điện, đấy là việc của người khác. Ở công trường, muốn bật tắt cái cầu giao hay con át tô mát thì gọi thợ điện, đừng có tự tiện mà đụng vào, mấy cái ấy loằng ngoằng lắm.

Em làm theo và đương nhiên là em chả biết tẹo nào về điện cả.

Càng lớn thì em càng sợ điện.

Có lần em làm xong cái cổng, nó nặng quá, đẩy tay thì mệt. Em lắp cái động cơ vào, nhờ người khác đấu điện cho mà 6 tháng không nhờ được ai. Phần vì chỗ em làm xa tp quá, đi lại mất ngày mất buổi, phần vì chắc đấu 1 cái mô tơ 3 pha xong họ chả biết lấy bao nhiêu tiền cho vừa nữa.

Em nhờ anh bạn dạy cho cách đấu cái mô tơ này, hắn bảo 30 phút là hắn chỉ xong. Nghi nghi hoặc hoặc em mang sách vở đến nhà hắn. Sau 15 phút vẽ vẽ giảng giản, hắn bảo: hết rồi đấy, bác cứ thế mà làm. Em chả hiểu hắn nói cái chết tiệt gì, tủi thân ôm sách vở về. Đêm ấy mất ngủ luôn.

Sáng hôm sau đi mua đủ các thứ hắn vẽ hôm qua, về tí toáy vặn vặn. Đến chiều thì hiểu ra, à thế là xong, cũng không khó lắn.

Từ đấy bật tắt mấy con động cơ 3 pha em đấu được roài. Học tiếp cái món rơ le, cũng không khó lắm, vậy vậy thôi.

Rùi em theo chân các cụ chế máy cnc trên này, học lỏm xem con cnc nó làm được cái trò gì. 
Hay phết các cụ ạ, thế là em làm 1 con cho biết.

Vì sợ cái khoản điện đóm của con cnc, em làm hẳn 1 con to đùng, lúc làm xong nó nặng đến 7 8 tấn gì đó. Mục đích là làm cho tốn tiền 1 tẹo, để tiếc tiền không dám vứt nó đi vì sợ đấu điện ấy ạ.

Rùi xong con thứ 1 chạy ngon, con thứ 2 chạy ngon, rùi đến con thứ ..n gì đấy em đã làm cho xưởng dùng. Em cũng chả buồn đếm nữa.

Cnc quả thật là ứng dụng vào được khá nhiều việc, đỡ bao công các cụ ạ.

1 hôm em chế cái máy, điều khiển hơi loằng ngoằng 1 tẹo, đại khái cái nọ nó đến chỗ kia, thì cái a nó đóng, rùi a đóng xong thì b nó mở, rùi nếu thế này thì sẽ thế nọ, cái lọ cái chai oằn tà là ngoằn.

Ngồi vẽ mạch rơ le mãi không được. Em lên 4r hỏi. Một cụ phán 1 câu xanh rờn thế này : bác qua em, em bán cho bác con plc cũ, rẻ thúi, cần chạy như thế nào, em lập trình luôn cho bác về lắp là xong. 

Ặc ặc ặc … plc liệu mình có học được không nhỉ ?

Vậy là em đi học lập trình plc các cụ ạ

Khóa cơ bản plc siemen.

Bài đầu thày dạy ko có gì khó, bài 2 cũng vậy.

Đến bài số H, số K chi đó, một rổ kiến thức bit nào bật, bit nào tắt, rồi số có 8, số có 10 oằn tà là ngoằn. Em cắm đầu vào học cho nhớ
Chả nhớ được cái quái gì.

Học tiếp cho nhớ, vẫn vậy. 

Thế là không theo kịp, rùi bài tiếp theo cũng vậy. Chít em roài

Kết quả là không theo được các bài sau các bác ạ, cái gì cũng chỉ nhớ mang máng

Kết thúc khóa học, thày bảo cho cái chứng chỉ, thui em dốt lắm, không dám nhận đâu

Vậy mà mấy cái nhớ mang máng ấy nó được việc phết đấy các bác ạ.

Em có con máy, chế 8 năm chưa xong. Bây giờ bắt đầu mang máng hiểu mình thiếu cái gì òi. Thía là có ông bụt xuất hiện, em bẩu bụt là chắc cái máy nó cần thế lọ, thế chai, bụt bảo : bác để đấy em phệt cho. 

Xong luôn con máy các cụ ạ.

Kết thúc 9 năm làm làm chế chế vô vọng…

Tiếp con thứ 2, rồi thứ 3...

Một mớ hỗn độn cả plc lẫn cnc chả giống ai.
Càng ngày cần càng nhiều máy

Chả nhẽ nhờ bụt mãi

Một hôm ngồi uống bia than vãn với bụt, em học plc đến phần này thì chịu, học mãi không nhớ
Bụt bảo: bụt cũng chả nhớ, biết là nó có cái ấy, lúc nào cần thì giở ra xem lại thôi, nhớ làm gì

Ặc, bụt khôn thật.

Thảo lào..

Thế lả em lại đi học lại, trong xưởng có mấy con máy đang dùng plc mitshu, vậy là em đi học plc mitshubishi

Lần này em khôn hơn, thày dạy nhớ thì nhớ, không nhớ kịp thì bỏ đấy

Hồi bé em đi học, cô giáo bảo em học dốt như bò.
Bây giờ em cũng bắt chước con bò

Các bạn học xong hiểu hết, riêng em chả hiểu cái gì

Nhìn mặt em chắc nó ngu lắm các bác ạ

Dưng mà lần này em chả sợ

Học xong em về nhà, mua đồ tự học lại các bài thày dạy
Giống con bò nó nhai lại ấy ạ
Mỗi bài em học lại 2 tuần, tháo ra lắp lại…

Chỗ nào không nhớ thì gúc, không gúc ra thì thày lập cái nhóm zalo ấy ạ, lên đấy hỏi, các bạn hoặc thày sẽ giải thích cho
Ngon luôn các bác ạ

Em mua 1 bao tải plc cũ, về lắp dần
Hết béng 1 bao, mua tiếp.
Giờ em cũng chả nhớ đã mua bao nhiêu lần nữa, cứ thấy vãn vãn thì lại mua một đợt

Công nhận dùng plc đỡ phức tạp hơn đấu rơ le nhiều lắm
Đơn giản, nhanh nữa. Cần thay đổi gì à ? tẹo là xong, thậm chí làm xong hỏi thằng vận hành : ê mày thích nút nào nó bấm cái gì  oai như cóc ấy các bác ạ.

Vậy thôi các bác ạ, lúc đi học nhìn các bạn học đâu hiểu đấy mà ngưỡng mộ, bây giờ từ từ thì em cũng làm được giống các bạn ấy. 
Thậm chí, lúc đầu em cứ thắc mắc sao các cụ dân điện hay sì xồ cái gì Pi ai đi gì gì đó. 

Học xong mới biết, là lập trình vòng kín. Hóa ra các cụ ấy sì xồ tiếng tây vì các cụ ấy cũng ngán cái món này các bác ạ. 

Muốn làm tốt điện cái này phải hiểu phần cơ khá tốt. He he he về cái khoản hiểu phần cơ con máy mình làm ra ae cơ khí mình chấp các cụ bên điện đồng banh nửa trái cho nó nhanh ạ.

Xưởng em làm bây giờ thỉnh thoảng góc nọ góc kia các bác sẽ thấy công nhân họ ngồi chơi điện thoại, kệ họ thôi, máy nó chạy bao giờ xong sẽ báo he he he. Một bạn ngồi chơi trông máy trong 4h làm được nhiều hơn 4 bạn trước đây làm trong 2 tuần đấy các bác ạ

Chỗ em học có dạy cả plc mitshu và siemen.
Các cụ học cái gì cũng được ạ

Khác biệt duy nhất em thấy là khóa học siemen thỉnh thoảng có các học viên nữ xinh đẹp tham gia, còn bên mitshubishi thì không ạ

Em có thắc mắc thì ông thày dạy siemen phán : chắc là do ăn ở
Ông thày mitshu chả thấy nói gì. Có người bảo ông ấy ghi sổ rồi.

Em chả tin ông ấy ghi sổ đâu
Nghe nói trong plc có mấy ô nhớ hay lắm, dữ liệu ghi vào rồi có tắt điện, rút phích nó vẫn còn nhớ ạ.
Chắc vậy

Đoạn này không phải là quảng cáo ạ, dưng mà để đỡ tốn thời gian cho cụ nào ở Hà nội cũng muốn tìm chỗ học Plc giống em, thì trung tâm chỗ em học có tên là Đào tạo tự động hóa IATC ạ.
Mẹc xì các cụ đã đọc

----------


## Tuấn

Khoe với các cụ vụ thử bám biên dạng em nghịch 1 phát ăn lun ợ, ui em nể em quá đi mất các cụ ạ

----------


## Diyodira

:Big Grin:  

Nhà vô địch là đây!

----------


## CKD

Chắc phải kiếm cớ gì đó đi thăm cụ Hói quá.
Cón tranh thủ học lớm mớ kiến thức về PLC nữa.

----------

